# Ossabaw Island Hunting



## rockwalker (Aug 25, 2009)

My father in law and I are registering for the isalnd hunt this year with our rejection notices and we are hoping for a spot. Just reading some info and seen the deal with the boats anyone know how that works??? I got a bass boat but not a big fan of running it in the saltwater. Anyone know how that works down there???  and any recomendations as to what to take and how to hunt that place??? is it a draw area or first come first serve type????


----------



## xhunterx (Aug 25, 2009)

if you get drawed to hunt kilkenny marina will send you an info packet on their rates to take you to the island and pick you up again. that is usually what we use, i think the last time i went it was approx 45.00 per person and all their gear. get to the marina as early as you can so you can get to the island early if you have a certain stand you are going to try for. if you've never been before theres no rush, just pick a stand off the map, get used to the island and camp and later in the hunt if you haven't seen anything you will be able to swap stands and try other areas. some years certain stands produce more game then others and other years they come up dry. personally i wouldn't fool with a bass boat, you can pack more gear in kilkennys boats. take everything you think you will need to camp and hunt several days. the dnr on the island are very helpful but they don't have anything to sell if you run out of anything. they do have walkin coolers to hang deer and hog in until you get ready to process it or leave the island. you want to take bug repellent, lots of ice, there is a bath house there with a cold water only showers. the water is typical coastal water with a sulfur taste and smell. we carry our own drinking water but they have  water available if you have to have it.  i've been about 8 or 9 times over the years counting youth hunts and have a good list here somewhere of items to take, ill have to hunt it.  make sure you have your license, hunter orange, and extra ammo also. pm if you need any more info


----------



## breadfan (Aug 27, 2009)

Killkenny is now up to 65.00 for the round trip. We have thought about taking are boat before but last time when we left the weather was almost too bad to get off the island. We decided then it was not a good idea to take a boat unless you were a experienced boater on saltwater! Those guys with there own boats were having a really tough time, swells were rather large for being in the intracoastal. Killkenny knows the channels and knows where to go with those skiffs! It's worth every penny. Also, Ossabaw now has HOT water, but I would imagine it will run out quick unless you are the first one to hit it or go late at night. Last few times we have hunted we have been knocking those deer dead. I've hunted it since 92 and I have found a few places where I see deer all day long. Lotsa hogs too if you are into them. I finally plulled the trigger on one last year on the hog hunt but it was really tough. I must be doing something wrong cause it sure looked good! I hoped to get picked this year for one of the deer hunts, can't wait!


----------



## rockwalker (Aug 31, 2009)

*ossabaw*

we are really looking forward to it thats for sure. cant wait to lay down some hogs. 

one thing that isn't real clear though is your hunting area drawn for you or is it a first come first serve basis to a predetermined area????  or is it all open to anyone hunting that hunt


----------



## fredw (Aug 31, 2009)

rockwalker said:


> we are really looking forward to it thats for sure. cant wait to lay down some hogs.
> 
> one thing that isn't real clear though is your hunting area drawn for you or is it a first come first serve basis to a predetermined area????  or is it all open to anyone hunting that hunt


It's first come.  When you get to the island, drop your gear and go up to the ranger hut.  They'll have sign up sheets where you select the area you want to hunt.  The rangers are very helpful and will help you pick an area.  Once you sign in for the area, it's yours until the hunt is finished or until you decide to try another area.  Good luck.  Great place.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 2, 2009)

I got picked for Oct 8-10. Anyone else?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 2, 2009)

i am there oct 22-24


----------



## Slayer (Sep 2, 2009)

Ossabaw island is not that hard to get to by boat.....you never have to cross the sound if leaving from Kilkenny....mostly larg creeks and triburtaries...the key is having enough rope to anchor your boat properly, strong tides and fairly large differences between low and high tide


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 3, 2009)

I also got Oct 22-24.  Anyone have a good packing list that has been to Ossabaw?


----------



## 152P&Y (Sep 5, 2009)

*Dec Hunt*

Am I the only one picked for the December hunt ? How are the bugs during this hunt ?  Does anyone other than Kilkenny's provide ferry service ?


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 11, 2009)

we got December too!


----------



## DCarter001 (Sep 15, 2009)

make that three for December.  Bugs were still present but tolerable last time I hunted it in December.  Thermocell or something with deet should do the trick.
DC


----------



## 152P&Y (Sep 16, 2009)

DCarter001 said:


> make that three for December.  Bugs were still present but tolerable last time I hunted it in December.  Thermocell or something with deet should do the trick.
> DC



Thanks for that info.  I was at Ft Stewart for a few years but can't remember if the bugs were bad that time of the year. We did smoke some cigars while at the coast during the summer for the sand gnats. But hey, we didn't have a thermacell then.  My son and I will be on our very first island hunt and hope to meet some veteran island hunters while there. Good luck to all and see you in December.


----------



## rockwalker (Nov 4, 2009)

The Dec. hunt is fast approaching. How has the success been down there? Looking forward to it. Really excited.


----------



## rockwalker (Nov 11, 2009)

Well been trying to get the packing done for the hunt coming up and I was wondering what did any of you guys use to get your gear over to the island. Ive heard a lot of talk about trash cans with wheels and that type of stuff. Just hope I dont take too much and I hope I take everything we need.


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 11, 2009)

garbage can with wheels, rubbermaid totes, hand trucks, etc. on the island they have small push carts you can use to move the stuff from the dock area to where your camping.


----------



## ehunt (Nov 21, 2009)

man i cant wait december is almost here already.trash can with wheels or 55 gal. drum straped to hand trucks.theracell is a must the pigs have no where to hide weve got a group of 5 drawn finally this will be our 2nd trip Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- hole rd. was good for us last time we went.1st timers be ready to pull trigger cause last time we went 85% of hunters were still hunting or in redneck terms tromping around .BE SAFE AND I ENCOURAGE PLENTY OF THE ORANGE STUFF AROUND YOUR MID SECTION AND HEAD!!!!!!!


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 1, 2009)

OK, time is drawing near.  How many do we have going to the December hunt?  My party has 3.  We are boating ourselves over to the island.


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 1, 2009)

me and the father in law going grocery shopping Sunday. be there Wednesday morning. looking forward to it. It will just be the 2 of us and this is our first trip to the Island. Going to double check the rifles Saturday!!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 2, 2009)

Griffin, GA?  A pair of brothers from Griffin were flight students of mine several years back.  Their dad worked for Delta as a mechanic I think.

You know rw, you got to be part waterwalker to hunt some of the areas on Ossabaw.  Look for us, we'll most likely place two tents under one tarp hung from the trees as extra water protection.  Supposed to get some rain either Wednesday or Thursday, I hope that forecast changes.


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 2, 2009)

I have heard you can find yourself wet out there if your not careful. I got the muck boots packed and thinking of getting an extra pair just in case. Been a while since I have camped like this and hunted I just hope we take enoguh to get us through the weekend. My father in law has only done this 2 other times and it was in situations where a store was 20 minutes away. THIS IS GONNA BE FUN!!!!!


----------



## ehunt (Dec 3, 2009)

group of 5 will be going i hope money might keep 2 of us/them at home. it will be my 2nd trip. this time i will take a extra rain suit,10 pair of socks 3 tarps, more food(we had to eat our kill last time on the last night)THERMACELL . hope to see all of u down there we will be camping by the dock . here piggy piggy piggy. oh yeah we shot some 10 pounders last time(piglets) and they r the best to eat


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 4, 2009)

*December Ossabaw Hunt*

After 3 rejection notices, we got picked again finally - myself, son, daughter & her husband.  My daughter recently had a baby so it will only be 3 of us making the hunt.  I have hunted Ossabaw at least 6 times and it is always a great hunt - have never gone home without getting something.  Last time my son, daughter & myself got 12 pigs between us. Even if you don't get anything it would be worth the trip for all the scenery and seeing what others bring in on their wagons.  

We have had excellent success still-hunting on the way in - going all the way to the rear (marsh side) of whatever area we hunt, sitting by the marsh and then still-hunting on the way out.  The only downside is a long drag out.

Ossabaw is a great place for young hunters -  I would encourage anyone to sign up their kids; you will end up with hunting partners for life.


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 4, 2009)

Is anyone taking their own boat? We are palnning on being at Kilkenny early on Wednesday as I am sure eveyrone else will be as well. Hope to meet up with some of you fine GON memebers. I'll be the guy runing like a chicken with his head cut off setting up camp. Name is Danny stop on by!


----------



## ehunt (Dec 4, 2009)

my dad is not a hunter and will be going just to camp with his sons u cant miss him(short, very round at the waist,2 foot long beard and3 foot long hair) his name is ed and mine is eddie hope everybody has a great time and has plenty of luck


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 6, 2009)

We're taking our own boat.  I had planned on two boats for a group of 3.  Our 3rd person has come down with the walking crud and is on serious antibiotics, so it looks like it is just 2 of us.  No need for a second boat now, just pack mine to the gills.  I'll try to camp on the right just before rounding the corner to the dnr shack.  We try to back up to the little clearing without actually camping in the clearing.
Danny/Eddie:  I'll have on a Woody's GON hat or a black skully.  
Looking forward to meeting up with some GON folks again.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 6, 2009)

man i cant wait its been 4 years since ive gone i hope i dont forget anything


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 6, 2009)

Got the packing done and we are ready to go. I just hope we got everything we will need. 2 days of work then off to the island. Should be at Klikenny about 8:30 or 9:00 on wednesday. Got the camping stuff packed and the hunting gear stowed and ready to go. Any of you veterans got any advice on this place? Also thinking of taking a small chain saw for cutting deadfall for firewood. Is it plentiful around without having to trek miles from camp?


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 7, 2009)

Carry something for starter like fat lighter or some packaged product.  Chainsaw is a good idea.  You will be very popular.  We carry a small amount of wood and forage for the rest.  May actually recruit your services before the day is over. 
Just dropped a bundle at wal-mart.  Now to gas up the boat and ice down the drinks.  I'll be packing and re-packing things for two days.  I'll get it all in boxes, and rearrange.  Then I'll get it all in the boat, just to pull it out and pack it again.
Remember to carry trash bags.  Everything you pack onto the island has to come off or get burned.


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 7, 2009)

you guys have a safe and good hunt. i've hunted the island several times over the years, its one of my favorite places, my sons grew up hunting the youth hunts there. the last time i was selected my bro-in-law fell at work and busted his knee 2 days before we were to leave so that trip  got scratched.  i'm back up to 2 rejections now so it won't be long.  let us know how it turns out, we have'nt heard anything out of the youth thanksgiving hunt.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 7, 2009)

im running in place and ready to go


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 8, 2009)

finished up the packing and got everything tied up ready to go all i got to do is get off work and back up to the shop and thow it all in the truck. Hope the weather holds out for us. Kinda leary about setting up camp in the rain but who cares I get to hunt Ossabaw Island. Anyone seen the forecast for the area and got an idea of what we can expect. I know we are heading south but i have heard many say that the island gets down right cold at night. 

We did get our equipment and gear down to 4 toates and 2 back packs and the game cart and also taking the garden wagon to haul gear with. 

Any advice as to weather or not to bring a climbing stand?

24 hours and counting till arrival


----------



## ehunt (Dec 8, 2009)

rain tomorrow, then cool,warm,warm,then rain sat and sun but i will check again before i leave out. we had 2 back out on us but still party of 4. we will take our stands but will only use them half of the hunt. see yall at kilkenny


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 8, 2009)

we used to always carry our stands but ended up never using them so last few times we went we left the stands at home. sounds like ya'll really trimmed down on what your carrying. we always ended up with couple of dufflebags, couple of totes, couple of garbage cans each person.


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 8, 2009)

Got it all loaded and we are all set. Got everything I hope. Got the groceries, camping gear, hunting gear and the cooler. Got it all down to 4 totes, 1 big cooler and a few backpacks and 1 or 2 big tote bags. I am bringing a chain saw but not any extra fuel. Got 1 tank so I hope I/we can stretch it. Just don't have any room for a gas can. Hope to meet some of you guys real soon. We will be at Kilkenny around 8:30-9:00 driving a red crew cab f150 loaded to the gills.


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 12, 2009)

Well the weather absolutely stunk this weekend on the island but I had great time. I killed a 2 1/2 year old doe and seen 2 hogs just couldn't get on the pigs for some reason. I figured out where I needed to be for the area I had but it was a little late. The bad weather was coming in and my father in law was ready to go so we left this morning. There were a good number of deer and hogs killed don't know the exact count but the success rate should come out pretty good.hunting that place is an adventure and an experience. Can't wait until next time.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 13, 2009)

3 of us hunted and took 3 deer and 5 hogs. my brother shot a monster boar had a great time. i wish hunters would have more respect for each other. but i guess there will always be a few rotten apples out of the bunch.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 13, 2009)

ehunt said:


> i wish hunters would have more respect for each other. but i guess there will always be a few rotten apples out of the bunch.



What happened?


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 14, 2009)

*Got pretty wet but had a great hunt!*

We just got back late yesterday.  My son, daughter & her husband came with me.  My daughter & son-in-law had to leave after the Friday morning hunt - they each got a deer.  My son and I got 2 deer (including a 5 1/2 yr old 8 pt and a 6 pt), 5 decent sized hogs and 3 pigs between us. 

We enjoyed seeing a few hunters that we recognized from previous hunts. 

As I mentioned before, take your kids if you get a chance - great scenery and lots of game sightings.  This is the best return on my state taxes that I have found.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 14, 2009)

Designasaurus said:


> We just got back late yesterday.  My son, daughter & her husband came with me.  My daughter & son-in-law had to leave after the Friday morning hunt - they each got a deer.  My son and I got 2 deer (including a 5 1/2 yr old 8 pt and a 6 pt), 5 decent sized hogs and 3 pigs between us.
> 
> We enjoyed seeing a few hunters that we recognized from previous hunts.
> 
> As I mentioned before, take your kids if you get a chance - great scenery and lots of game sightings.  This is the best return on my state taxes that I have found.


hey glad yall had fun im the 1 with the can opener!


----------



## ehunt (Dec 14, 2009)

Danny Leigh said:


> What happened?



nuttin major i just wish hunters would stick together a little bit more


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 14, 2009)

hey man hate to hear some of that rotten apple got on you. We enjoyed ourselves immensely and looking forward to the next trip already. We were camped in a small grove of palm trees right before the ranger station. Hope every one had a good time I know I did. Already got some other guys hyped about putting in for the next trip. Got a few that are hard core enough they might consider the all day stands heck I may even tackle one of them all day trips who knows!


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 14, 2009)

*hunt unit map*

Does anyone know where you can down load a copy of the hunt unit map for Ossabaw island? I had the other three printed and laminated but thye were not much help.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 14, 2009)

rockwalker said:


> Does anyone know where you can down load a copy of the hunt unit map for Ossabaw island? I had the other three printed and laminated but thye were not much help.



yep i found it last night just google ossabaw hunting map and start searching


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 15, 2009)

Here ya go.


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry we missed it.  Boat lost power enroute.  We were in St Catherine's Sound and it went nearly dead.  The winds were whipping water over the gunwales as I tried to trouble shoot the problem.  I decided to slap the cover back on and push the idle back to the ramp.  It took us over an hour to get back to the Sunbury ramp (6.5 miles).  We were soaked along with most everything in the boat, and decided to just head home.  Hated waiting 4 years just to have it go away before even making it to the island.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 16, 2009)

That stinks! Sorry about the boat problems DC, but at least you were able to make it back! Did you find out what happened? How bad were the waves and wind?


----------



## DCarter001 (Dec 16, 2009)

The Wx channel was calling for 18 mph winds with gusts.  I believe it.  The waves lapped at the boat pretty hard.  We, and all our gear, were soaked.  I was still shaking water out of my gps the next day.  Gave everything a freshwater bath.  Good thing my phone and gps are tough.
Think it is a power pack issue.  Mechanic is supposed to get back with me by Friday.


----------



## Mac (Nov 27, 2012)

Danny Leigh said:


> Here ya go.



TO THE TOP for folks needing a good map of Ossabaw


----------



## drycreek1056 (Sep 9, 2015)

Just got picked for the January hunt. First time there. I could use all the help I can get. John


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 5, 2015)

My son was drawn for the A/C hunt in November and my group was drawn for the December hunt!  There's a map posted on here, and I think the forum has links to the current DNR maps.  Pack all that you think you will need and then some.  The A/C hunt worries me because I know I'll be doing the lion's share of the lifting and hauling.  Still, looking forward to several days of camping and hunting with my son!


----------

